# Nitrous on a 98 SE-R



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I have blown up my 98 SE-R twice using my NX kit both within 3 seconds of the Nitrous flow. That however was due to the installers of the kit not putting the jets in for a 50 shot. (NX told me with no jets it was close to a 200 shot.) My question is should I be able to squeeze a 35 shot on my SE-R without having it pop. I am just a little nervouse about it after hearing my car go BANG! twice already. So if anyone has run or is running nitrous without the JWT program please let me know how your car runs. By the way it is a new motor this time, not the same one that was popped twice before.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if the NX kit was installed correctly (WET KIT!) you could safely run a 75 shot on the SR20DE.

sounds like you need to get reimbursed by the installers of the kit because they didn't know what the heck they were doing!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Unfortunetly it was a hook up from a friends buiseness. They did a great job on the install, all except for the little part about putting the jets in. Do I need to retard my timeing at all?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you haven't advanced it, you're fine. otherwise keep it around 15*.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

jetting is *very* important, i've noticed that some shops don't jet the feeds at all. i don't know why but i've seen cars come out of the shops not jetted even on a wet system. which can obviously pose several very serious problems.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I have seen a 75 wet shot and a 100 dry shot run reliably for years on a stock SR20DE with minor bolt-ons. It'll take a 35 (wet) shot all day long with ease. Just keep a good eye on your tuning and you'll be good to go.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 100 dry shot HAS to be done with the JWT ECU and programming for the 100 shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

The tuning after the instal is very important. Run colder plugs if you havent yet and check them often at first, or after a lot of runs. That should tell you weither or not your comming close to detenation. Little black spots on the porcelian is normal, big ones are bad, signs of running too lean. You also don't want a whole lot of big white spots on the electrodes.

Jets are always good! sorry to hear what happened.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

actually nothing happened, the engine bogged everytime he got on the button and i figured the only reason for that would be running rich. So we checked the bottle and the hoses and there weren't any jets. $50 for a test bottle of nitrous and we were pulling ETs 2 seconds faster. haven't had it on the dyno but the jets and the math suggests we're getting a good 75hp+ gain with no detonation. before too long i want to tune it more but he's saving up for forced induction.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for all your posts I am feeling alot better about squeezing again. I do have some extras to help with the Nitrous such as ACT clutch, 2 degree colder plugs, new wires (NGK blues), cap & rotor, and I always ad an octane booster. Thanks again for answering my questions.


----------

